# Eminence guitar cabinets



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

So I just Ordered one of these: 








2 x 10 Inch Ext Guitar Cab in Black Tolex Unloaded


Consider it a blank canvas for your Eminence guitar speaker. Eminence convertible cabinets offer superior construction and a convertible back, enabling use as an open or closed-back cab. The back middle panel is attached using T-nuts, so taking the panel off and putting it back on does not eat...




www.eminence.com





I like 210 guitar cabinets but they're not very common (At least around here) 

I have some speakers at home ready for it. 
Should make a good cabinet for my Joyo Meteor mini head.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm curious to try a 2x10 too. Did you find a Canadian retailer? @djmarcelca


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

DaddyDog said:


> I'm curious to try a 2x10 too. Did you find a Canadian retailer? @djmarcelca


Well, I never would have guessed... L&M.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I didn't get it from L&M
I bought it from an Outfit in Waterloo Ont. 
QComponents

They are shipping it today, should be here sometime next week or weekend I figure.
Under 350.00 (all in) For an empty 210 cabinet. 

I was going to grab one from the USA off eBay, but google was my friend and I learned about the Eminence cabinets. 
(Most likely made in China by A US company)


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

djmarcelca said:


> So I just Ordered one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been considering 2 10s myself, may I ask the speakers that you are planning to use?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

DaddyDog said:


> I'm curious to try a 2x10 too. Did you find a Canadian retailer? @djmarcelca


If you're looking for these, your best bet is to buy directly from the Canadian distributor for Eminence (Q-Components):





Guitar Cabinets


Free shipping over $150 on most products to almost anywhere in Canada. DIY audio repairs, parts and accessories. Largest selection of Celestion, Eminence, Misco, Quam and B&C speakers. Guitar, pro audio and small replacement speakers of every size available. We Ship to the United States.




qcomponents.ca





We've had people ask about them at Next Gen because we sell a ton of Eminence stuff, but those cabs cost more to ship than their profit margin. So, we just send customers straight to Q-Components.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Dang this may be exactly what I had in mind. I wonder why they went front loading? Nice options for open back, and hardware to connect one or both speakers.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Paul Running said:


> I have been considering 2 10s myself, may I ask the speakers that you are planning to use?


I have some legend 10516 here. 
I'll wire them up in parallel to make a 8 ohm cabinet.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

So I guess Canada Post was a tad overwhelmed during December.....

That Cabinet just arrived yesterday at 5:30pm

I think I was just final stop for the night. 
It's sitting in my entry waiting for work to be finished tonight so I can unbox and check it out. 

I'll have to grab the speaker's out if the garage and let them warm up as well.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I have a single Cannabis Rex I've been wanting to get an empty cabinet for. Those look like a nice option.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

butterknucket said:


> I have a single Cannabis Rex I've been wanting to get an empty cabinet for. Those look like a nice option.


I've been considering the purchase of a Cannabis-Rex, have you heard one in a cab yet? I'd be interested in your opinion.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Paul Running said:


> I've been considering the purchase of a Cannabis-Rex, have you heard one in a cab yet? I'd be interested in your opinion.


I was using it an old Traynor to replace the original Marsden. I didn't hear a lot of difference in the distortion of the amp, but the amp definitely had more bottom and omph. I sold the amp early in 2009. I took out the Cannabis Rex and put a different speaker in it to sell it, so I still have the Eminence.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Having said that, I think that amp needed to be modded a bit to get the break up a bit more desirable. So not really the fault of the speaker.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

So I opened the box, and grabbed the speakers. 
Looked through the paperwork sent with the box, looked on the box itself, and also on Eminence website. 

No wiring instructions. 

It's not just 2 jacks wired in parallel, and a set of leads.
There are 3 input jacks, Left/Right/Mono and a small printed circuit board with 4 leads coming off it. 

So obviously it can be set up in stereo or mono config. 

But the circuit board does not allow for circuit tracing. 

About an hour and a half searching Eminence website, and no luck. I can only find the generic wiring diagrams for 2/4 speakers in series or series parallel. 

I sent an email to the main info line - no response yet.

So I sent an Email to the place i bought it from.
They had the PDF I was looking for. 
An explanation of the jack input/output options. 

Simply hook up the 4 legs to the 2 speakers - left and right side. 
LEFT Jack only - Connects BOTH speakers in PARALLEL (2x 16 ohms gives me a nice 8 Ohms)
MONO JACK only - Connects BOTH speakers in series (2x 16ohms is 32 ohms and really quiet)
Both Left and right hooked up give Stereo. 
Right Jack Only - Uses only right speaker, for use as a 110 with a radiating element? not sure why this would be used

So lots of options, and a little explanation would have gone a long way. 

Other than the wiring thing - Very nice cabinet Lightweight, easy to load the speakers, and sounds very nice when using my Peavey Envoy with internal speaker defeated as a head. Sounds Very very nice with the Joyo Meteor Bantamp. Nicer than the Blackstar 408 cabinet. 

I would easily buy another should the need arise - or the other options 112 or 212. 
Price is good, build is good, sounds great. 
Only hiccup was the lack of wiring details, which thankfully the vendor was able to help out with.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

@djmarcelca how do you like the sound compared to a 1x12?

Their 1x12 cab is exact same dimensions. It's the cheaper option for me but I'm curious about 10" speakers.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

DaddyDog said:


> @djmarcelca how do you like the sound compared to a 1x12?
> 
> Their 1x12 cab is exact same dimensions. It's the cheaper option for me but I'm curious about 10" speakers.


I like dual speaker cabinets. 
Here's why, something called sonic coupling. 
When 2 speakers are placed side by each and a driven by the same power, together they will be perceived as louder than a single speaker by itself. 

That's why 212 sound louder that 112 when powered by the same head. 

Line array sound systems use this effect to help increase sound levels without increasing power requirements at concert p.a. 

One of the best features of Fender amps that have extension speaker outs is that the internal speaker isn't defeated, therefore, if you have say a Fender Bassbreaker 212, you can purchase the 212 extension cabinet and now have a Bassbreaker 412 column. 

And be louder.


----------



## geetarman (Aug 9, 2015)

snip


----------

